# Recommended Fire Extinguishers



## RLGA (Aug 24, 2018)

For those who don't know, I'm also a construction specifier, and I prepare specifications for architects and structural engineers (not MEP, landscape, or civil) for a variety of different building types. But all those building types typically require one thing: fire extinguishers.

I've been writing specifications for years for fire extinguishers and typically identify some of the top manufacturers that I see. However, I've never really stopped and performed research to determine which manufacturers actually _do _provide quality extinguishers. Thus, I'm asking for help from those on the forum that have experience working with fire extinguishers.

If you could choose the top one or two fire extinguisher manufacturers, who would they be?
Is there a manufacturer that you would run away from? Why?
Do you have a preference for container material: stainless steel, steel, aluminum, or brass?

If you want to respond, but don't want your responses posted publicly on the forum, please email them to me at ron@specsandcodes.com.

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2018)

I have not seen from among the top makers bad fire extinguishers 

So almost any of the name brand.

The one thing I do tell people is do not get the ones with “plastic” handles 

Maybe include that as part of your spec??


Now for most of our businesses we tell them minimum rating of a 2A10BC,

Not sure if you specify a rating or say comply with NFPA 10.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 24, 2018)

I would think you would want to ask a first responders, I for one have never used one but the insurance company here requested the employees learn how to use them. 

How many different colored canisters are there? I think the basic FE is a red ABC but I believe there are additional colored FE's out there, should that matter when writing a spec?

Like cda sez, plastic handles not so good. Kiddie recently had a recall on a small (white) kitchen FE so I don't know if that knocks them out in your preferences or not, I'm sure they have other products that would rate well. 

I do a few plan reviews and then do the field inspections, if the Architect shows a fire extinguisher on the plans, it's got to be there at final inspection. Also not that concerned with the maker, just needs to be what the plans call out.

Interesting story: 
I did a final inspection on a business and the owner of the building also owned a hardware store, so he supplied the FE's, brand new right out of the box. Problem was the Fire District Inspector requested the FE's to be certified and tagged, owner was peeved!


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 27, 2018)

general abc dry chem 2 A 10 BC good general purpose -  Specific applications may require other methods or types -  

PC INspector 1 - NFPA 10 does not require fire extinguishers straight out of a box to be inspected - they only require it for annual recertification of extinguishers.


----------



## DuaneW (Sep 13, 2018)

For its not the brand of fire extinguisher, What i look at are the companies that would be refilling them or servicing them on a yearly basis. I tell people that you can even get the ones from Wal-mart or big box stores they just need to be at least 2A:20BC extinguisher and they should be refillable or if they chose to buy one every year they need to put a copy of the receipt on the tank to make sure it is good for that year


----------

